# Why do people get dogs when they cant afford them?!?



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Ok so I met this woman a few months ago (at the end of January) and I take Penny over to her place to let her play with her dog (a GSD named Stanley). Well this woman had the nerve to ask/beg me to borrow $150 to finish paying off the debt that she owes to the original owner of Stanley! She bought the dog back at the beginning of November and was apparently suppose to pay $400 for this dog, which she couldn't afford so has been paying a little here and a little there but its been almost 6 months! Honestly if you cant even pay off what you owe for the dog why did you get him? 

The woman kept saying that she wouldnt be able to live without Stanley and that if she didnt get the money by the afternoon the original owner was coming to take the dog back (which I dont blame them!), but I never did give her the money, I have given thousands of dollars to "friends" to help them out in sticky situations, always leaving myself without to help others (I am one of those people who would give the shirt off my back if someone needed it) and even with promises that I would be paid back I have NEVER been reimbursed for loaning money, not once! So I've taken a stand now and wont lend money because its not fair to me. 

Anyway... the woman was able to scrounge up $60 apparently and gave it to the original owner who gave her one more week to come up with the remaining $90. But now she is asking me for $25 so she can go buy the dog food!!! Like seriously? You cant even afford to feed the dog, you cant afford to pay for him, why did you get him! I know the original owners ( I had boarded Stanley with me twice in the last year, and would have bought Stanley but it was right after Diesel died and I was not ready), and I am temped to contact them and tell them that they should just give this person their money back and take the dog back... Stanley is on contract and is suppose to be neutered by the new owner which she wont do because A) She cant even afford to pay for food let alone $399+ tax to fix him and B)Has told me numerous times that she is going to breed him! So I just think the dog deserves to be in a better situation. 

I really feel for the new owner, I get that she has caner and such but thats no excused. And I dont want her to feel miserable if the dog is taken back but at the same time I just think she took advantage of the original owner, tried to take advantage of me, and is not holding up the contract on which she was sold the dog.

So why do people get dogs when they know they cant afford them! Ugg just makes me frustrated!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Because they want something to love, I guess...


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

poor Stanley! He is shifted around, and now with someone who either really cannot afford him or is just scheming to get cash out of people....

It bugs the heck out me when people complain that they cannot afford their dogs....when they have so many dogs they complain they cannot afford even the medium quality food they feed. When they breed dogs to make money and keep too many dogs to care for properly. 

If you know Stanley's owner, I would probably contact them, and say that if anything is not well in his present situation, you would be happy and willing to take him over - if she tells you about the other person's problems paying, I would acknowledge that I knew about it, and express doubts about his future well being....bottom line, it is about caring for the dog and if the original owner is ill, she may be relieved to get him in a home better equipped to care for him.

Lee


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

There are a lot of people out there that have dogs that can't afford them, but that doesn't mean they don't love them. The dog is doing something for her that probably nothing or no one else can. If that dog has food, a place to live, and love..its doing better then a lot of other dogs. No I don't think you understand what its like to have cancer and that alone should make you stop and think about this person and how they have to live everyday not knowing when that disease will take them. It is not your place to call anyone up and say anything. This is between her and the breeder.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Why do people get anything that hey can't afford? We buy electronics when it's not a necessity or we eat out, or we just must buy those shoes! People always make impulsive decisions unfortunately not only their wallets have suffer the consequences  it's very different than country I'm from, there if u have no cash that means you don't get to have it... USA though loves debt


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

julie87 said:


> Why do people get anything that hey can't afford? We buy electronics when it's not a necessity or we eat out, or we just must buy those shoes! People always make impulsive decisions unfortunately not only their wallets have suffer the consequences  it's very different than country I'm from, there if u have no cash that means you don't get to have it... USA though loves debt
> 
> 
> And this lady has cancer and dog may not heal her physically, but it will help her get through it emotionally.I think that one of the purpose of dogs is to bring people joy and teach us lesson to love no matter what...
> ...


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

mandiah89 said:


> But now she is asking me for $25 so she can go buy the dog food!!! Like seriously? You cant even afford to feed the dog, you cant afford to pay for him, why did you get him! ... Stanley is on contract and is suppose to be neutered by the new owner which she wont do because A) She cant even afford to pay for food let alone $399+ tax to fix him and B)Has told me numerous times that she is going to breed him! So I just think the dog deserves to be in a better situation.



There is more to this than the owner being ill - she can't afford the food and sees a way to use this dog to make money off of him....

if it was truly just a situation with someone ill, and unable to provide basic food due to that illness......who needs teh dog for emotional support - but apparently from the original post, the dog is going to make money for her (or at least she plans that he will)

Lee


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

llombardo said:


> There are a lot of people out there that have dogs that can't afford them, but that doesn't mean they don't love them. The dog is doing something for her that probably nothing or no one else can. If that dog has food, a place to live, and love..its doing better then a lot of other dogs. No I don't think you understand what its like to have cancer and that alone should make you stop and think about this person and how they have to live everyday not knowing when that disease will take them. It is not your place to call anyone up and say anything. This is between her and the breeder.


No I dont have cancer but that doesnt mean I dont know what she is going through... I spent the better half of my childhood (right up until I was about 13) in and out of the hospitals with my cousin who was diagnosed with leukemia at the age of 3 ( I was 4) and saw exactly what he went throught, all the chemo and radiation and surgeries! I was a bone marrow donor for him and I went through quite a bit of procedures as well. And my great grandmother also had cancer and I have seen what it does, and I do completely understand it! It runs in my family and it is a huge fear that I will also get it at some point as it runs in my mothers and fathers family.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

wolfstraum said:


> There is more to this than the owner being ill - she can't afford the food and sees a way to use this dog to make money off of him....
> 
> if it was truly just a situation with someone ill, and unable to provide basic food due to that illness......who needs teh dog for emotional support - but apparently from the original post, the dog is going to make money for her (or at least she plans that he will)
> 
> Lee


She brags all the time that the pups will be worth a lot because Stanley was in training to be a police dog and not just a regular service police dog but a Military police dog, so she thinks she will get more money out of him... I have never responded when she says stuff like this, it makes me sick.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I often wonder the same things, but it's about children. Why do people have kids hey can't afford....

Anyway, Why would anyone sell their dog to a person who could not afford it. I place the blame more with them.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

mandiah89 said:


> She brags all the time that the pups will be worth a lot because Stanley was in training to be a police dog and not just a regular service police dog but a Military police dog, so she thinks she will get more money out of him... I have never responded when she says stuff like this, it makes me sick.



Does she have a female? Will she be breeding pups from that female and Stanley or thinks the world will flock to her door to use him for stud service???

Either way - Stanley has apparently "washed out" of training - and to anyone knowledgeable, that is not a dog who should be used for breeding unless he is trained and titled in another venue....Sounds like Stanley is pet quality and should not be used as a breeding male at all.

Lee


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Sounds like the previous owner is just as bad as the current owner.

There's no way I would sell one of my puppies to someone that couldn't afford to pay a set monthly fee for the dog. If they can't afford that then how can they afford food, medical costs, etc.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Sounds like the previous owner is just as bad as the current owner.
> 
> There's no way I would sell one of my puppies to someone that couldn't afford to pay a set monthly fee for the dog. If they can't afford that then how can they afford food, medical costs, etc.


I sold a puppy to someone who gave me 1/3 down and promised to pay the rest of it. 

It worried me a little bit. Maybe she really can't afford the dog. But, she immediately took the dog to the vet, within 2-3 days, by which time they had bonded. And the vet found a heart murmur and told her she should return the puppy. 

She called me. I had the dog to my vet three times already and they never discovered a heart murmur though they checked them every time they got shots. I had never had that problem. I told her I would call around, but if she wanted to return the dog that was fine. She said that she was on route to a specialist. 

I called my vet and the stud owner, and both of them told me that yes, it can happen even though the dog had been checked several times, and the pup will probably outgrow it. 

I called the buyer back and told her I would extend the money-back warranty for the heart issue for a month. (Usually I will refund money for two weeks, and beyond that I have a warranty that will replace a puppy, but not refund cash.) Anyhow, she had been to the specialist who did an EKG and it showed all the parts were there and that the puppy most likely will grow out of it. 

Three weeks later she took him back and got him retested and all was good, it was gone. 

This person sent me a payment of sometimes 25 dollars, more or less, pretty much every week, along with a progress report on the dog. I wrote a letter back every week with a receipt. 

She paid him off days before his first birthday. I went to his obedience graduation, and then I trained a little with him last summer. She has had him in classes almost continually through the first year, and the dog's obedience is sharp, he looks great. But they like it, so they have continued. 

Maybe I should not have sold a dog to someone who couldn't afford him, or come up with the whole amount, or promise a set amount each week or month. But I sure am glad I sold that lady her dog. She has done a lot more with him than some of the folks that gave me the full purchase price up front. And she went to a specialist within days of getting him. That dog will have an excellent life with his person.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I don't think my problem would be selling a dog to someone who made payments, however, if they can't afford to buy the dog food, that would be a big problem for me and no way.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Psssst!

Just a little secret for you: no one goes and buys a puppy, telling the breeder or owner that they won't be able to buy the dog food. 

This lady is trying to get her friend to pay for her dog, and is using guilt trips and the friends love of dogs to try to get the money for dog food out of her. She is just a user.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Your situation sounds totally different, Sue. 

I wonder if the original owner is checking up on the dog or is also just in it for the money?

I know when I got Rafi I couldn't afford much for his adoption fee but I knew I could afford his food, supplements, etc.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I had to save a long time to be able to afford Lisl.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have sold several pups on payment terms and the people were all able to take good care of the dogs....one is titled out the wazoo in agility with a married owner who works part time and wanted to pay for the dog herself, not ask hubby to buy it...why people want terms for a puppy priced at $1500+ is a bit different than not being able to feed the pup....Usually I get at least 1/3 of the purchase price prior to agreeing to terms....there are always reasons....Heck, I will finance a vehicle rather than wipe out my savings account! 

That is not the point - this lady is not providing for this dog as she had agreed, and plans to use him for stud when she agreed to neuter him. He is a nice pet quality apparently, but a working wash out and IMO not breedworthy and would be better off with someone who can take care of him in a more responsible manner.

Lee


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Maybe she cannot afford it now, because medical bills are eating away at her wallet. Or maybe she is just seeing if she can get $ out of people by playing the sympathy card.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MichelleMc (Mar 3, 2013)

llombardo said:


> There are a lot of people out there that have dogs that can't afford them, but that doesn't mean they don't love them. The dog is doing something for her that probably nothing or no one else can. If that dog has food, a place to live, and love..its doing better then a lot of other dogs. No I don't think you understand what its like to have cancer and that alone should make you stop and think about this person and how they have to live everyday not knowing when that disease will take them. It is not your place to call anyone up and say anything. This is between her and the breeder.


Agreed! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a friend who spends way too much money on her dogs. I've helped her out on quite a few occasions. She'll feed her dogs before she feeds herself. I try to do what I can for her and keep my value judgements out of it. She's a good friend and a lovely person. I want to help her without judging her. Sometimes it's hard especially when she makes the same mistakes.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

A LOT of people have dogs they can't afford. Homeless people, who have absolutely nothing, often have dogs. But, sometimes, a dog is really important to a person, especially when that person has no family or friends, or is a shut-in. A dog can be really helpful and even a lifesaver in some cases. I was dirt poor when I got my first dog, but she was everything to me, and I did the best I could for her with what I had. She ate before I did. So I tend to sympathize with people who have nothing in the world but a dog, as long as they love him, treat him with kindness, and do everything they can to keep him fed and in good health.

HOWEVER, it really bothers me when people who can barely afford the dog they have, go out and get another one. Even some of my grooming clients, who complain about how expensive grooming and veterinary care is, will go out and get another dog! And then they come crying to me wanting a grooming discount? Nuh-uh.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I dont know the situation with the OP, but for some people, some things change from what they had planned. Then the dog is already got, the bond is there, etc etc.

I would beg and borrow for my dog if I had to. In fact, I am, I miscalculated this past week and I am finding myself without dog food and money spent on bills. We have some money put back, thankfully, but we can't get to it until monday, so, tomorrow he'll probably be eating something from the pantry, lol.

I'm sure though, there are people who would tell me I shouldn't have a dog. I can't express my feelings on that on the board, lol.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Why do people get ANYTHING they can't afford? Look at the state of the economy in the world and you can see it is more than dogs that people get when they can't afford it.
If the dog is loved and happy just walk away.....you don't have to be friends with this lady but really it is none of your business what goes on with her and the other owner.
Interfering and trying to get the dog taken off her seems a bit insensitive IMO.
She is obviously having a bit of a rough trot at the moment and maybe the dog is really helping her cope.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Why? because people are often rewarded for bad behavior in our society.

If she lived in our town, she'd get free dog food from the SPCA.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Sometimes I worry I cant affords my dogs. I scrimp and save and have broken into my retirement funds to buy a dog. 

I can't speak for anyone else, but I do what I feel us best for my dog. I can't afford 80 bucks for dog food and crazy medical tests, but my dogs are loved, get a good quality dog food, training and excersise. I am not wealthy. I live in small house. But I do my best. 

I don't beg for money for food or cost if buying a dog. But things get tight. 

Money is not everything. But I believe you should be able to afford the basics. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

I hope we'll be able to afford Gunther in a few months since the company I work for is closing down . We're gonna do everything we can though 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Dont get me wrong here, if the dog has food and shelter and is loved then whatever those are the basic needs of the dog and if the dog is happy then it doesnt matter to me... I mean the dog doesnt have to be on gourmet food or anything so long as its getting fed... but my problem is, is that if you cant even afford to buy the most bottom of the line food for your dog then Im sorry, you probably shouldnt have the dog. This wasnt the first time that she couldnt afford the dog food, and Im sure it definitely wont be the last, and yes the dog is loved very much but the dog is uber skinny so much so that his hip bones stick out, and that does bother me.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Speaking in generalities, pets are a luxury. They are expensive over their lifetime and you have to think about that and not just what you want. I can understand circumstances changing, but that's not the same as starting OUT not being able to give your dog what it needs in basic care.

The owner in question wouldn't get much sympathy from me because of the plan to breed the dog to make money, particularly since she knew it went against the agreement she made so could purchase the dog (which she hasn't even completed yet).


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how do you know the buyer couldn't afford to pay the monthly
fee?



Lauri & The Gang said:


> Sounds like the previous owner is just as bad as the current owner.
> 
> There's no way I would sell one of my puppies to someone that couldn't afford to pay a set monthly fee for the dog. If they can't afford that then how can they afford food, medical costs, etc.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

quality food, exercised, trained and loved gives you a
big A+.




gsdsar said:


> Sometimes I worry I cant affords my dogs. I scrimp and save and have broken into my retirement funds to buy a dog.





gsdsar said:


> I can't speak for anyone else, but I do what I feel us best for my dog.
> 
> >>>>> I can't afford 80 bucks for dog food and crazy medical tests, but my dogs are loved, get a good quality dog food, training and
> excersise.<<<<<
> ...


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Right after I purchased my first house I bought my first WGSD, Tasha, on time. I forget now how much I put down and the payments ... I paid on time (every two weeks) until she was paid off. I had her until she died from DM two months before her 11th birthday. She got medical care as needed, food, etc. even though I was far from wealthy and often had to stretch my $$$. After she died I bought Echo from the same breeder, and remained friends with them for many years until I lost track of them when they moved to Central Virginia.

I guess the most challenging financial problem I had was when I moved to Florida and suddenly became the owner of 7 GSDs (instead of the planned for 4) ... money was tight, I had to borrow against my van several times to pay vet bills, etc. but somehow I made it, they all lived to ripe old ages. I'm down to three dogs now which is a manageable number for me, however, because of my age I'm really thinking of having only one or two adults in the future.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Peoples situations change, sometimes in a blink of an eye. My life has been a roller coaster ride. I don't believe every thing I hear and I don't make judgements of how people ended up in a particular situation, anymore.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

If one can't afford food for their pet, I suggest they check with their local AC, alot of times they will help pet owners in need with the basics which I think is great.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

That's a great suggestion-will have to make a donation to the local shelter-they were great when Rorie was lost.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

kiya said:


> Peoples situations change, sometimes in a blink of an eye. My life has been a roller coaster ride. I don't believe every thing I hear and I don't make judgements of how people ended up in a particular situation, anymore.


No kidding. Ours has shifted within the blink of an eye and all I could do was sit back and watch. There was nothing I could have done about it, at all... I sold one dog over this and that ended in a disaster and friends raising money to buy her back. I refuse to give up another one of my dogs.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

OP, tell her to call these people:

*Nova Scotia*​ 
*Kings SPCA*
*, *Kentville -- pet food for foster homes and some emergency situations 
Email 


1600 Bedford Highway, Suite 422, Bedford N.S. B4A 1E8 
902-835-4798 / Toll Free 1-888-703-7722 
fax 902-835-7885 

There are other pet food banks in Canada, they can be found here Canadian and US Pet Food Banks. 

If she works, she can easily do a cash advance and be able to get money to buy food as well. I used to do cash advances when I had multiple bills to pay but, not enough money in my pay check. I get paid every two weeks, so it was hard to keep up with bills.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

kiya said:


> Peoples situations change, sometimes in a blink of an eye. My life has been a roller coaster ride. I don't believe every thing I hear and I don't make judgements of how people ended up in a particular situation, anymore.


And yes that can happen and that is understandable.. but her situation didnt just change in the blink of an eye, she knew she had cancer before she got Stanley, she knew what her situation was financially before she got the dog... not the same situation...


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

why do people max out a cc and then just go get another one and another....?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

There is a difference. I already had my dogs when stuff happened to us. 

I know, I took in Gizmo but Gizmo brought in Costumers. People saw his transformation first hand and now word to mouth is bringing in Costumers and money. Sure he costs money every single day but he is a big part of why I have returning costumers. 

If we didn't live in the City and had bought something outside, we wouldn't be struggling the way we are but as long as we live in the City I have to turn people away. 
My father said to sell all the dogs but one and take in costumers instead. However, I'm not going to do that. I just can't. Not after everything that happened, plus... I wouldn't be able to go and do demonstrations anymore, which again, is also advertisement.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I can understand it in a way, because I currently don't have a dog and it feels awful. It's like something huge is missing from my life (well basically it is since I did a lot of things with my dog(s), took them everywhere I can and did a lot of dog centered activities.) I have had dogs my whole life and I've never been without a dog that long so it is not "normal" to me. 

I "couldn't afford" my dog when she suddenly got sick and had thousands in vet bills (I also have chronically ill cats who cost a lot to care for; they were feral kittens that I rescued so it wasn't a planned acquisition)...but I got her treatment anyway. So I can understand that happening as well. That is why I don't have a dog now after losing my GSD, I need to get to a better place financially before I get a dog. It's hard though, to be without one, and it's tempting to just get one anyway. So I can understand people having pets they can't afford.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

I try to see both sides. But my side is very hard to see, because I'm an emergency vet tech, so I often see animals when they are at their sickest and finances strained the most. 

I was actually just talking about this today with one of my doctors, how "blessed" I feel to work in the town I work in. When I started my career, I did emergency medicine in a part of town that was VERY mixed income. To the north and west you had higher income living, to the east and south was lower income living. There were a large number of patients we either had to turn away, or euthanize due to money concerns. And it's really hard, when you're euthanizing that super sweet 3 yr old hit by car cat, that could potentially be fixed with 3 days of hospitalization in an oxygen cage. At my old clinic, a LOT of the technicians ended up with owner relinquished pets that they then fixed out of their own pocket. I almost ended up with a cat or two that I did not NEED, but couldn't stand the thought of euthanizing because of money.

Now I work in a town that is high income for the state, and even though we still have financial cases, I feel like we euthanize or turn away very few clients because of financial constraints.

When I try to sympathize with people, I think about what their life was like when they got the pet. An 8, 9, 10 year old pet, that is a LONG time for life to change. Maybe they had a great job, nice house, disposable income, large savings, etc. Things happen. Should you suddenly get rid of your pet because you've lost your job or your house? Or should you TRY to make things work? Some pets live their entire lives without needing major medical care. We just euthanized our 18 year old cat that outside of a few abscesses from fighting never had health problems. Or sometimes you get that 4 yr old dog with immune disease requiring thousands of dollars worth of blood transfusions, hospitalization, and diagnostics. 

Of course, many people are naive about the cost of pets. Or they don't realistically think about it. Or they don't "know" a new puppy could be that expensive, that's the one that drives me the most insane! Almost every single website on the planet about getting a new pet warns you to have an emergency fund set up for medical bills. Or they compare pet health care to human health care. Even if you don't have insurance government funding, laws, and private donations insure that you get life saving treatment in an emergency regardless of ability to pay your medical bills. Not so in veterinary medicine. Or they don't think pets are deserving of expensive medical care. That if a dog broke a leg, they aren't going to spend 1000$ to fix it, they'll just euthanize and get another dog. Or they don't comprehend that animals NEED the same medical care we need, especially because they can hide pain so well. I tell people if YOU would go to the doctor, then you should take your pet to the doctor.

In the end, people get pets they can't afford because they're stupid. No other way to describe it, and no I'm not going to sugar coat it and hold your hand to avoid hurting your feelings. If you bring a brand new puppy into your household and you don't have enough money in the bank to hospitalize it in case it gets something like parvo, then you're stupid and shouldn't of brought that puppy into your house. I can say that because I'm the one that has to kill your pet when you can't afford to fix it. Like I said I sympathize for people that have had pets a long time and life changes, but not for new pets with no money. If you do one little ounce of research you'll know that you need money for the vet.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

> In the end, people get pets they can't afford because they're stupid. No other way to describe it, and no I'm not going to sugar coat it and hold your hand to avoid hurting your feelings. If you bring a brand new puppy into your household and you don't have enough money in the bank to hospitalize it in case it gets something like parvo, then you're stupid and shouldn't of brought that puppy into your house. I can say that because I'm the one that has to kill your pet when you can't afford to fix it. Like I said I sympathize for people that have had pets a long time and life changes, but not for new pets with no money. If you do one little ounce of research you'll know that you need money for the vet.


Then probably 90% of America shouldn't have pets.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I wouldn't want that 90 percent to decide to have litters to help defray some of their costs, either, which is the case in this instance.


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

llombardo said:


> There are a lot of people out there that have dogs that can't afford them, but that doesn't mean they don't love them. The dog is doing something for her that probably nothing or no one else can. If that dog has food, a place to live, and love..its doing better then a lot of other dogs. No I don't think you understand what its like to have cancer and that alone should make you stop and think about this person and how they have to live everyday not knowing when that disease will take them. It is not your place to call anyone up and say anything. This is between her and the breeder.


I completely agree with this!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I think the hard part is, something you just don't know when crap is going to happen. I can honestly say our animal emergencies seem to happen when we have the least disposable income, but we've always made it work. I can tell you right now, I don't have several grand just waiting to be used for our pets, but if it's a solvable problem, you can bet that I'll make it happen.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Shaolin said:


> I think the hard part is, something you just don't know when crap is going to happen. I can honestly say our animal emergencies seem to happen when we have the least disposable income, but we've always made it work. I can tell you right now, I don't have several grand just waiting to be used for our pets, but if it's a solvable problem, you can bet that I'll make it happen.


Isn't it always like that?


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

That's horrible.

I know SOME people (clearly not the case here) kinda have dogs thrust upon them. Maybe someone dumps a dog, and the person is too kind-hearted to turn it away, even when it's a struggle to care for it.

There is a homeless man in my area that's sort of adopted a stray dog. People at the local grocery store will buy the dog food some times, and he'll buy it himself at others. But the dog was out wandering along the highway, running back and forth, trying to get herself killed. Maybe she'd have a better home if her owner HAD a home, but odds are she would have been hit by a car or PTS in a shelter if he hadn't taken her in. She's not a pretty dog, but she's sweet as can be, and I'm glad he looks after her.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Lol I have a wonderful story about this...

I was at a friends house who happens to be the breeder I will get my next pup from. She's a nurse and received a call from a neighbor about what shots his two new puppies need. She told him about the shots, the fact that you can go to a farming supply store to buy them and told him that he could administer them himself since he couldn't afford to go to the vet. The guy asked if she would come by and do the shots, and being nice and caring about dogs she told him she would, but since she had 4 week old pups on the ground she couldn't. The guy then proceeds to ask her if all of them were sold and how much she'd sell one for!!!

Guy is calling because he can't afford a vet visit...and at the same time he's interested in another dog!!!

A lot of people just aren't good with planning, they'll "make it work" on a daily/weekly/monthly basis. It's hard for the rest of us to know that a dog's life hangs in the balance while these people live the way they do...but I try not to worry about other people's money/life decisions even when a dog is involved. No matter what, that dog probably has a better life than it would in a shelter or a pound.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Mrs.K said:


> Isn't it always like that?


OMG. Yes. Both cats who had bad spays both got sick a few days before pay day. Bailey was our E-Vet trip and she was very expensive. Friends and family came through pretty quick and we paid them back just as fast. Finn is the only one polite enough to wait to get sick on paydays or on months when our outgoing bills are low enough that dropping a few hundred bucks on something doesn't hurt as much.

If I waited until I had enough money in a savings account to deal with the most expensive vet treatment out there, I'd never have an animal, but I always have enough to put a substantial amount down to at least get treatment started and I can figure out the rest from there. Insurance is also a big help...


----------



## autopsy_survivor (Apr 2, 2013)

Anubis_Star said:


> I try to see both sides. But my side is very hard to see, because I'm an emergency vet tech, so I often see animals when they are at their sickest and finances strained the most.


I work in a couple of clinics as well, one of which is open late and acts as an alternative to the emergency clinic.

We've had people that can't afford treatment, which in some cases is understandable because it can be quite expensive, but refuse to work with us to set up a payment plan or surrender their pet to us for treatment because they won't get it back after. They would rather have the pet euthanized than save the pet's life, know that it will be happy and healthy again, just not with them. I don't understand it. 

On the other side of things, I'll use my first "on my own" pet, Sadie, as an example. I was in my last semester of college when I bought her, I had saved up a couple thousand dollars for emergency care "just incase" and had plans to put about $50/month into it, only using it for emergencies and non routine care. I had a full time job with an alright income. At about 4-5 months old, she had her first seizure. The vet thought liver shunt, I spent close to $1000 on different diagnostics to find out that she did not have one, so she went on phenobarbitol. Then around 6 months she had her first UTI, and every 3 months after that would have another. U/As, cultures, xrays.... around another $600. Then she had her first episode of IVDD just before she was a year old, more xrays, steroids and crate rest. My emergency fun was eaten up pretty quickly, at one point I added up all of my nonroutine bills from her first year and it was around $5000. There was a period during all of that where I was literally wiped out of money and ate crackers for a few days until my next pay came in, but made sure that she had good quality food, her medication and any medical care she needed. There are a lot of people that are not prepared financially if they get a "lemon". I was lucky that I was able to scrape by, and eventually refill my emergency fund again (which was depleated again when she was around 4 when we finally fixed the UTI/stone problem with surgery, at which point I had another dog as well). Fast forward to now, I am so happy that I work in a clinic because I know that if something were to happen to one of my animals I would be able to get them the care they need immediately without having to worry about the financial aspect of it, but I also realize that there are those that don't have that luxury. It breaks my heart when it's a pet that someone has had for many years and has fallen on hard times. 

I have also had pets thrust upon me... I think that comes with the territory of working in a clinic. My direct neighbours know where I work, the rest of my neighbourhood does not and will not. My very close friends know that I work in a clinic, the rest do not and will not. I have had animals left in carriers on my front porch or tied to it, left loose in my back yard... I have actually installed security cameras now so that when it happens I at least have some idea of what the owners look like when I call animal control to come pick them up, prior to this I had to pay the surrender fee to have them picked up which then takes money away from my own pets. That it why I made the decision when we moved not to let people know where I work, if they ask I just say that I work with animals.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Mrs.K said:


> Then probably 90% of America shouldn't have pets.


Then maybe they shouldnt! Once again, not gonna sugar coat it to spare feelings. As someone else said pets are a LUXURY not a necessity. And dont get me wrong I don't think you need 5000 $ sitting around before getting a pet. But you need to have the means available to cover anything that might happen. Credit card, savings, relative that could lend some because they know you'll pay them back.

It never fails, every single december my car breaks down and I have a pet emergency at the same time. In the case of last december I needed all new shocks and struts and tires, at the same time Berlin's payment was due. I payed over 5000$ in 3 weeks between the puppy and my car. Yes I borrowed some from family, I dont have that kind of money laying around. And it was all paid back.

And yes I understand sometimes pets are thrust upon you, etc. But when you're coming out of bankruptcy and have no extra money and no good credit for a reliable card and no family that can/will lend you money, you have NO bussiness marching down to the nearest pet shop or animal shelter and getting a new puppy! One that could have parvo or require a pda surgery or get lose and hit by a car or swallow a foreign body and need surgery, things I see ALL the time with puppies. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Anubis_Star said:


> Then maybe they shouldnt! Once again, not gonna sugar coat it to spare feelings. As someone else said pets are a LUXURY not a necessity. And dont get me wrong I don't think you need 5000 $ sitting around before getting a pet. But you need to have the means available to cover anything that might happen. Credit card, savings, relative that could lend some because they know you'll pay them back.
> 
> It never fails, every single december my car breaks down and I have a pet emergency at the same time. In the case of last december I needed all new shocks and struts and tires, at the same time Berlin's payment was due. I payed over 5000$ in 3 weeks between the puppy and my car. Yes I borrowed some from family, I dont have that kind of money laying around. And it was all paid back.
> 
> ...


I would think that with no family to rely on, no "good credit" as you said , no wonder they would want an animal to keep them out of the dumps. Most people have animals for companionship. i think getting a puppy from a kill animal shelter wouldnt do any harm. (im assuming if they are as bad off as you state they couldnt afford a pet shop dog and lets face it animals from a non kill shelter are still a couple of hundred these days.:laugh:

Thank fully not everyone thinks they way you do. Just as many owners with money that could care less about their animals.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Sometimes it is not all about the money when someone puts a dog down. Sometimes it is about the pain and prognosis if the surgery is done. There are human beings out there that need work done on their knees or hips, shoulders and backs that there is no money for. They feel that putting the animal out of its pain is what is best all around.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

If you go into getting a pet with the knowledge that you really can't afford it, then you are in effect, thinking about yourself, and not that animal. How is it beneficial to the DOG (not you) to obtain it, then not be able to feed or vet it properly? Yes, dog's are great companions. Think how guilty you would feel if your companion caught something that could have been prevented...if you had taken care of your responsibilities. When did it get to be everyone else's task to care for a person's pets? Why aren't they responsible?

I am not talking about change of circumstance or emergencies, but the normal day to day things that should be a given when you acquire a pet. If you get a pet that you know you can't afford, then you have to accept that you won't be able to provide some things for it, but you don't...guilt, panhandle, coerce...others into helping you pay for it.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Shaolin said:


> I think the hard part is, something you just don't know when crap is going to happen. I can honestly say our animal emergencies seem to happen when we have the least disposable income, but we've always made it work. I can tell you right now, I don't have several grand just waiting to be used for our pets, but if it's a solvable problem, you can bet that I'll make it happen.


Yeah not to mention that it seems like these things tend to happen all at once or one right after another... For example one fall my Golden developed a bone lump which required a visit to a specialist and bone biopsy, while waiting for those results her tongue suddenly swelled up and they thought it might be cancer and so back to the specialist for a biopsy/culture of her tongue which turned out to be most likely a wasp sting and thankfully not related to the bone lump. Hr tongue was so swollen she could not move it, I had to hand feed/water her until the swelling went down... They eventually determined the bone lump was probably an infection since the size did not increase...of course this all was quite expensive (over a thousand, not counting the x-rays and such my regular vet did). Then about 4 months later she had to have emergency surgery for bloat/torsion, so another very large vet bill.
The following year she developed some skin issues and that summer while treating those my other dog, a terrier, got sick. X-rays showed pneumonia in the lungs but the cloudy x-ray due to the pneumonia turned out to be hiding lung cancer, so off to the oncologist with the terrier. Right after that happened we also found out the skin issues my Golden had were really cutaneous lymphoma so more vet bills and expensive specialist visits. I was also raising an orphaned litter of feral kittens that summer which also resulted in more veterinary expenses. 

So although I do keep money aside for unexpected veterinary bills it can get depleted especially when you have multiple pets or a dog who has unexpected consecutive unrelated health issues. Or like right now, I have several pets with ongoing health issues some of which require expensive medication...





autopsy_survivor said:


> I have also had pets thrust upon me... I think that comes with the territory of working in a clinic. My direct neighbours know where I work, the rest of my neighbourhood does not and will not. My very close friends know that I work in a clinic, the rest do not and will not. I have had animals left in carriers on my front porch or tied to it, left loose in my back yard... I have actually installed security cameras now so that when it happens I at least have some idea of what the owners look like when I call animal control to come pick them up, prior to this I had to pay the surrender fee to have them picked up which then takes money away from my own pets. That it why I made the decision when we moved not to let people know where I work, if they ask I just say that I work with animals.



I guess I am known as an "animal person" in my neighborhood because I have had a dog left in my backyard (I keep the gates locked, it was a small dog and couldn't have gotten in by himself) and a cat left tied on my front porch-- someone rang the doorbell and when I answered it there was a cat on the porch with a collar tied to a string, and the other end of the string tied to my doorknob.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

I think the point of this forum is why would you OBTAIN a dog when you knew you did not have the finances to properly care for it or vet it from the start. Things happen in life and thats understandable, but to start out poorly doesnt seem right or fair to the dog.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Do you really think after being told you have cancer and your going to get very sick and probably die, you would be in any kind of right mind to make sound decisions? It was a selfish decision, hopefully some one will take the pup when she can't care for him.
I just saw a story on the news about a privately run sort of food stamp program for pets. I don't remember the details but they screen and verify applicants. They mentioned petflow delivering the food. I thought it was great, this young man started the program, when we get back on our feet I'd like to donate to them.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't know about most of you.. But I'm happier seeing that homeless guy and his not-homeless dog who wander around all day, than I'd be seeing that dog homeless and on death row. And sure, maybe one day that dog will succumb to a disease, or end up hit by a car - which I doubt, he has more street smarts than most people. When the people aren't even getting the health care, and still manage to give everything they have to that dog, why would it be better off dead?

My very poor neighbor lived on the streets in Chicago for a long while, two cats adopted her and lived with her. They were not homeless. And when she got herself a home here, they moved with her. They lived to be a good 17 years old each, and they were **** happy, lucky cats. If she hadn't taken them in because she was poor, I'm sure they would have been dead cats laying on the roadside, like I see far too often.


If only people who had a few $k sitting to the side for a pet emergency (and were going to use it, I know very wealthy people who've put animals down or dumped them instead of paying), had pets, the rest had their pets removed, that would be a lot of dead critters piling up. 




I'd rather see a poor man and his dog that he loves dearly and who loves him back, and might pass away on it's own, or have to be put down instead of have surgery, than a rich man and his lawn ornament.

Most dogs of poor, and even homeless, people I know are happier than most of the dogs belonging to wealthy folks. And if that dog gets a few happy years with his master, VS my rich neighbors' dog getting 12 or so miserable, I fail to see the problem. 
A human is poor when he has no money, a dog is poor when he has no family. 

Dogs getting no care, in ANY circumstance, suffering, no food, attention, etc and nobody helping? That's different. 


To say a poor man shouldn't take in a dog to love because it deserves more than him is just crude.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

autopsy_survivor said:


> I work in a couple of clinics as well, one of which is open late and acts as an alternative to the emergency clinic.
> 
> We've had people that can't afford treatment, which in some cases is understandable because it can be quite expensive, but refuse to work with us to set up a payment plan or surrender their pet to us for treatment because they won't get it back after. They would rather have the pet euthanized than save the pet's life, know that it will be happy and healthy again, just not with them. I don't understand it.


I've never really looked into it, but why do some vets offer to do this? Do they do financial checks on the NEW home? Why is the old owner not permitted a chance to adopt the animal again?

I remember when I was young a vet did this with my kitten. I still can't understand to this day how they could look at me and say I couldn't have him back, because one of the vet techs wanted him. The vet said he would fix him up for free at first, which got my little kid hopes way up, and then said if I'd give him to his friend. So I've always wondered what the reason behind it is. Is it to just get the pet away from the owner since they are incompetent in the staffs' eyes, or something else?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

APBTLove said:


> I've never really looked into it, but why do some vets offer to do this? Do they do financial checks on the NEW home? Why is the old owner not permitted a chance to adopt the animal again?
> 
> I remember when I was young a vet did this with my kitten. I still can't understand to this day how they could look at me and say I couldn't have him back, because one of the vet techs wanted him. The vet said he would fix him up for free at first, which got my little kid hopes way up, and then said if I'd give him to his friend. So I've always wondered what the reason behind it is. Is it to just get the pet away from the owner since they are incompetent in the staffs' eyes, or something else?



I think I understand this. No vet should be expected to work for free. They have a lot of overhead, have spent years in school, and spent an awful lot of money getting where they are. Just because they love animals does not mean they should fix them for free. 

If they do fix an animal for free, and then give it back to the owner who does not have the means to properly care for the animal. What happens the next time the animal has a problem? Yes, maybe the family will be in a better situation and they will be able to foot the bill. But too many people become users. They find that they really don't have to pay the vet, the car is going to get repossessed, they have to pay that. The vet can take the hit. So the vet would be setting himself up to be cheated over and over again. 

If people do not have the money to fix a pet in an emergency situation, they may not have the money to provide training, to provide food and anything else the animal may need. 

Nobody goes to a service station and says, look at my poor car, it needs to be fixed, but I can't afford to pay for it. You love cars, will you fix mine and give it back to me? Please?


----------



## ashpaw (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey guys, any advise? 
My 4 year old dog has IBD and we have pet insurance. She's on lifelong medications and limited diet. She had a sudden emergency this week and had to get intestinal surgery due to a failing-leaking intestine and dangerous fever. The annual max for our pet insurance is $5000. We've already way past that limit and I've already also paid another $4500 but it's still not enough. She's still in the hospital now and will be staying in the hospital for 3 more days. Is there a way for us to get some financial help? I know this is a thread that vents on owners who can't afford their dogs and people are probably going to bash me, but I could really use the help and advise. Thank you.


----------



## belladonnalily (May 24, 2013)

If you just met this woman a few months ago, I think I'd mark her off my Potential Long-Term Friends list and be done with the situation. Problem solved.

Not bailing everyone else out of their problems doesn't make you a bad person. And this woman is little more than a stranger at this point. Some people are very good at identifying targets.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

this thread is 4 years old.


----------



## lytrefry (Oct 20, 2016)

mandiah89 said:


> Ok so I met this woman a few months ago (at the end of January) and I take Penny over to her place to let her play with her dog (a GSD named Stanley). Well this woman had the nerve to ask/beg me to borrow $150 to finish paying off the debt that she owes to the original owner of Stanley! She bought the dog back at the beginning of November and was apparently suppose to pay $400 for this dog, which she couldn't afford so has been paying a little here and a little there but its been almost 6 months! Honestly if you cant even pay off what you owe for the dog why did you get him?
> The woman kept saying that she wouldnt be able to live without Stanley and that if she didnt get the money by the afternoon the original owner was coming to take the dog back (which I dont blame them!), but I never did give her the money, I have given thousands of dollars to "friends" to help them out in sticky situations, always leaving myself without to help others (I am one of those people who would give the shirt off my back if someone needed it) and even with promises that I would be paid back I have NEVER been reimbursed for loaning money, not once! So I've taken a stand now and wont lend money because its not fair to me.
> 
> Anyway... the woman was able to scrounge up $60 apparently and gave it to the original owner who gave her one more week to come up with the remaining $90. But now she is asking me for $25 so she can go buy the dog food!!! Like seriously? You cant even afford to feed the dog, you cant afford to pay for him, why did you get him! I know the original owners ( I had boarded Stanley with me twice in the last year, and would have bought Stanley but it was right after Diesel died and I was not ready), and I am temped to contact them and tell them that they should just give this person their money back and take the dog back... Stanley is on contract and is suppose to be neutered by the new owner which she wont do because A) She cant even afford to pay for food let alone $399+ tax to fix him and B)Has told me numerous times that she is going to breed him! So I just think the dog deserves to be in a better situation.
> ...


Sorry I didn't read the whole thread so not sure if someone said this or not but.. 
Are you sure it's not just a scam for money??? 
Seems pretty weird that a breeder would let her take the dog without fully paying for it!! Especially since there is nothing the breeder could really do. Small claims court. But would they even be able to get anything out of it or prove it??


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

lytrefry said:


> Sorry I didn't read the whole thread so not sure if someone said this or not but..
> Are you sure it's not just a scam for money???
> Seems pretty weird that a breeder would let her take the dog without fully paying for it!! Especially since there is nothing the breeder could really do. Small claims court. But would they even be able to get anything out of it or prove it??


you just replied to a post from 2013. i'm sure they'll get right back to you!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

scarfish said:


> lytrefry said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I didn't read the whole thread so not sure if someone said this or not but..
> ...


I think there is a current post from "ashpaw" asking for advice in this thread. I think it keeps getting overlooked.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

ashpaw said:


> Hey guys, any advise?
> My 4 year old dog has IBD and we have pet insurance. She's on lifelong medications and limited diet. She had a sudden emergency this week and had to get intestinal surgery due to a failing-leaking intestine and dangerous fever. The annual max for our pet insurance is $5000. We've already way past that limit and I've already also paid another $4500 but it's still not enough. She's still in the hospital now and will be staying in the hospital for 3 more days. Is there a way for us to get some financial help? I know this is a thread that vents on owners who can't afford their dogs and people are probably going to bash me, but I could really use the help and advise. Thank you.


I'm not sure why anyone would bash you considering that you tried to make sure your pup's health problems would be covered by insurance. Also, asking for advice about financing something is completely different than asking for money. 
Have you asked the hospital if they could set up a payment plan? Also, ask them if they accept Care Credit and if they do, go on your computer, look it up and get the application filled out. In the meantime, are there any friends/family that could help a little?
If you are like me, I would hate to ask for help for myself, but would swallow my pride and definitely ask for my pets. 
I'm sure others on the forum will come up with some other, much better ideas than mine, but many people are at work. Check back this evening.
I'm really sorry you are all having to go through this!


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

scarfish said:


> this thread is 4 years old.


trolls


----------



## Breaker's mom (May 27, 2008)

There are lots of people who think like that. Regarding breeding, they admire their dogs so much, regardless of other factors they feel the world would be a better place with more like them. And lets face it, if you are an animal lover, having a litter of pups is fun! I have seen this very thing on a buy and sell group. Somebody with a well loved female mutt was looking for a male to breed her too. On offer was two male mutts, also well loved and the pride of their owner. 

Regarding the question *Why do people get dogs when they cant afford them?!? *In today's world a decent income does not mean a lot of disposable cash. Everything is getting so expensive. Look at the cost of the high end dog foods and how much they have risen in the past couple of years alone. Vet bills. I took my "new to me" pup in, got a pano or just build up his muscle" diagnosis and it cost me $300!!! I already knew he lacked muscle mass! 

I have a girlfriend who has often struggled over the past 40 years. It is a combination of self-inflicted and circumstantial economic woes. Often there has been no dog food in the house. Thankfully her dog did very well on scraps. She has 4 kids. No dog would have meant 4 children being raised in a dog-less home. I know as a troubled, young teen I spent countless hours walking with my dog and talking things over with her. I lived close to a provincial trail and took her to walk there for hours. I clearly remember just sitting by a creek with her, in the tall grass watching the water run by. I often found my own children lying on the floor with the dogs having a chit-chat and a cuddle. Owning pets should be affordable in my mind. It is why I have a hard time arguing against backyard breeders.

Four years ago, I suddenly found myself dog-less, losing two in the very short span of time. I am someone who needs a dog in my life. Regardless of my income.


----------



## Breaker's mom (May 27, 2008)

lol, did not notice the date. Still got my rant in anyways


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

ashpaw said:


> Hey guys, any advise?
> My 4 year old dog has IBD and we have pet insurance. She's on lifelong medications and limited diet. She had a sudden emergency this week and had to get intestinal surgery due to a failing-leaking intestine and dangerous fever. The annual max for our pet insurance is $5000. We've already way past that limit and I've already also paid another $4500 but it's still not enough. She's still in the hospital now and will be staying in the hospital for 3 more days. Is there a way for us to get some financial help? I know this is a thread that vents on owners who can't afford their dogs and people are probably going to bash me, but I could really use the help and advise. Thank you.


Ashpaw. Try starting your own thread. Your post will probably get lost in this old thread.

Go to forums and down to Health and Wellness. Then Health issues and start a new thread.
Or search. The topics of how to pay and financing have been discussed, so you may find help there also.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

ashpaw said:


> Hey guys, any advise?
> My 4 year old dog has IBD and we have pet insurance. She's on lifelong medications and limited diet. She had a sudden emergency this week and had to get intestinal surgery due to a failing-leaking intestine and dangerous fever. The annual max for our pet insurance is $5000. We've already way past that limit and I've already also paid another $4500 but it's still not enough. She's still in the hospital now and will be staying in the hospital for 3 more days. Is there a way for us to get some financial help? I know this is a thread that vents on owners who can't afford their dogs and people are probably going to bash me, but I could really use the help and advise. Thank you.


Have you applied for CareCredit? 

You can try a GoFundMe. Lots of people will give if you provide what you have done already and how much more you need. It is far better for you to keep the dog you love, than to relinquish it to rescue or a pound that may or may not have the resources to help your dog. 

You have certainly thought in advance for your dog's healthcare and did all that could be reasonably anticipated. I am guessing this thread is bashing those who get a dog or more than one and they cannot even afford basic healthcare for the dog. So now the dog is suffering and someone else is just horrible if they do not help the owner out. 

9k in vet bill for a year is NOT normal. Possible, sure, a bloat surgery or hip surgery can get you up there quick. But not normal. One should not feel it necessary to forgo having a dog, because they do not have 10-20k sitting around in the bank.


----------



## ashpaw (Jun 26, 2013)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> I think there is a current post from "ashpaw" asking for advice in this thread. I think it keeps getting overlooked.


I'll post in the "health and wellness" section, as I actually didn't realize this thread was sooo old. Thanks!


----------



## ashpaw (Jun 26, 2013)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> I'm not sure why anyone would bash you considering that you tried to make sure your pup's health problems would be covered by insurance. Also, asking for advice about financing something is completely different than asking for money.
> Have you asked the hospital if they could set up a payment plan? Also, ask them if they accept Care Credit and if they do, go on your computer, look it up and get the application filled out. In the meantime, are there any friends/family that could help a little?
> If you are like me, I would hate to ask for help for myself, but would swallow my pride and definitely ask for my pets.
> I'm sure others on the forum will come up with some other, much better ideas than mine, but many people are at work. Check back this evening.
> I'm really sorry you are all having to go through this!


I'll look into this Care Credit thingy. Thank you for the advise!


----------



## ashpaw (Jun 26, 2013)

Jack's Dad said:


> Ashpaw. Try starting your own thread. Your post will probably get lost in this old thread.
> 
> Go to forums and down to Health and Wellness. Then Health issues and start a new thread.
> Or search. The topics of how to pay and financing have been discussed, so you may find help there also.


Great idea! I'll post in the "health and wellness" section, as I actually didn't realize this thread was sooo old. Thanks!


----------



## ashpaw (Jun 26, 2013)

selzer said:


> Have you applied for CareCredit?
> 
> You can try a GoFundMe. Lots of people will give if you provide what you have done already and how much more you need. It is far better for you to keep the dog you love, than to relinquish it to rescue or a pound that may or may not have the resources to help your dog.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advise, another member suggested Care Credit and I'll look into it. And good idea about the goFundMe page for her, I hadn't thought about it. I feel horrible that I have to ask for help though because that means I'm not capable of fully providing for her and it makes me feel like crap:crying: But I'll start a new thread in health and wellness, and start that goFundMe page, as well as research CareCredit. Thank you again.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Ashpaw my thoughts and prayers are with you and your pup. Hope you get answers and your shepherd recovers completely.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

lalabug said:


> trolls


NO ... you can't "fairly" accuse someone of being a "Troll" because they pointed out the obvious??? 

If people want to comment on an "old thread" personally I see no issue with it?? But if people are "truly" trying to help solve the issue at hand ... they should be "aware" that the time to help the "OP" could be long past. Facts are Facts ... don't shoot the messenger. 

Carry on all.


----------

